# *wave*



## TheatreAngel1215 (Jul 29, 2003)

*wave* hiya, im here... there ya go, any advice for a techie going after a run at calarts for tech direction?
:roll: i dont know what im going to do.... so yeah, HELP!!


----------



## TechDirector (Aug 11, 2003)

I don't get the question. So you live in Las Vegas and learn history on mobs? I'm confused. lol.


----------

